# Brahms Hungarian Dance No 5



## spepper (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi all,

This is my first post here, so my excuses if maybe this is not the right place to ask this question 

I was looking for versions of Brahms' Hungarian Dance No 5, and found this one:






I liked that it had different 'tempos' than the usual versions. Maybe not everybody's taste but I found interesting.

Does anyone know/guess which is the performer (director/orchestra)? I have tried to find it without success, so i decided to ask the experts 

Thanks in advance!


----------

